# Being mistaken for a woman



## Bearsy (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone else get this? It doesn't happen often, maybe once or twice a year. 
I have very long hair, I haven't cut it other than management trims for 5 or 6 years. 
So obviously that's part of the reason.
Just wondering if anyone else(regardless of hair length) get this? Cause it's also happened when my hair was short.

I think it's hilarious. Especially the reaction on their faces when I turn around, flash my bearded grin, drop the pitch of my voice to something between James Earl Jones and Michael Clarke Duncan and say "Hey how ya doin?".


----------



## djudex (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe you just have a really nice lookin' butt.


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> Maybe you just have a really nice lookin' butt.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> Maybe you just have a really nice lookin' butt.



hehehe...I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 6, 2010)

djudex said:


> Maybe you just have a really nice lookin' butt.



Hahaha that's probably it!


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 6, 2010)

big white guys always have the cutest little butts


----------



## escapist (Mar 6, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> big white guys always have the cutest little butts



Little? I think mine was measured at 60" give or take an inch or 2...thats 5' around


----------



## stldpn (Mar 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> Little? I think mine was measured at 60" give or take an inch or 2...thats 5' around



eh some of us have cute little butts... weight being distributed differently on everybody and all. I still get to wear a 42-32 relaxed fits. So my butt is not so big. Never been mistaken for a woman, might have more to do with the buzz cut/ bald head look but I doubt it.




[/IMG]


----------



## StridentDionysus (Mar 7, 2010)

*raises hand* :doh:


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> eh some of us have cute little butts... weight being distributed differently on everybody and all. I still get to wear a 42-32 relaxed fits. So my butt is not so big. Never been mistaken for a woman, might have more to do with the buzz cut/ bald head look but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, thats kind of awesome, I loved the clothes I could find at that size. Not to mention you don't have to got to a specialty store for 42's


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 7, 2010)

This was the reason I cut my hair. I have extremely feminine hair, so I'm told. I would get it every time I went out to a restaurant. "And what about you, ma'am?". Then my low voice would answer. They would either immediately apologize or just pretend it didn't happen. Either way, it would make them look stupid, which I always enjoyed. But, it got old after a while, so that's why my hair is the way it is now.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> Little? I think mine was measured at 60" give or take an inch or 2...thats 5' around




does it have it's own zipcode and population?


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I have adorable butt for a man of 52 bar none....lol 

View attachment b3e1.jpg


----------



## Zowie (Mar 7, 2010)

o_o 
I really want to slap that.


But mistaken for a woman? Woah. They don't look very hard before talking.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man, thats kind of awesome, I loved the clothes I could find at that size. Not to mention you don't have to got to a specialty store for 42's



yah it's just for the bottoms though... and when you have big gut, big shoulders and you're semi-tall fitting a suit is a pain in the behind. Everything is either to rectangular or has crummy lines


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I think I have adorable butt for a man of 52 bar none....lol



you're always so cheeky


----------



## escapist (Mar 9, 2010)

stldpn said:


> yah it's just for the bottoms though... and when you have big gut, big shoulders and you're semi-tall fitting a suit is a pain in the behind. Everything is either to rectangular or has crummy lines



Yeah I don't even know how I could get a suit to fit me. I have the biggest they had in store in my closet and that fit me 60 lbs ago. I keep thinking maybe I'll loose and fit into it again since I did pay so much for it.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah I don't even know how I could get a suit to fit me. I have the biggest they had in store in my closet and that fit me 60 lbs ago. I keep thinking maybe I'll loose and fit into it again since I did pay so much for it.



custom tailored is about the only way to go... even when I find a half decent off the rack I still have to have it tweaked.


----------



## djudex (Mar 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah I don't even know how I could get a suit to fit me. I have the biggest they had in store in my closet and that fit me 60 lbs ago. I keep thinking maybe I'll loose and fit into it again since I did pay so much for it.



http://www.moderntailor.com/

I haven't ordered a suit through them yet but I love the shirts. Make sure to get a tailor to take your measurements though, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm...only on the phone as I don't have a deep timbre.


----------



## Donnybrook (Mar 20, 2010)

Bearsy, don't malign your long hair. Grant it, long-haired men are in the minority. I for one happen to find long hair on men extremely sexy and appealing. Its yet another thing to love about a man. There's a wildness to a man with long hair. Its really extremely sexy.

It shouldnt threaten your masculinity anymore that short hair threatens my femininity. How many women wear their hair short like boys. Millions. Just look at photographs of any Native American Indian people. The men had very long hair all their lives. 

I don't think there's any such thing as feminine hair or masculine hair. There's only hair, and it's all beautiful. 

But I see what youre saying: the combination of the long hair and the fat butt could bill you as a woman. 

You should show those folks the back of your hand.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 21, 2010)

ACTUALLY, it happens to me ALL the time, and it pisses me off. Mostly since I grew my hair out.

Tell me..







Do I look like a girl?


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ACTUALLY, it happens to me ALL the time, and it pisses me off. Mostly since I grew my hair out.
> 
> Tell me..
> 
> ...



yes you do...and remember you asked the question and I am trying to be considerate and gentle with you. I have my own version of what a man is supposed to look like...beard and a manly chest but that is me.

now dont hate me because I told the truth now...

they have a word for when you look androysous(bad spelling)...could be a good thing or bad thing depends on how you view it.

:bow::bow:


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Mar 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ACTUALLY, it happens to me ALL the time, and it pisses me off. Mostly since I grew my hair out.
> 
> Tell me..
> 
> ...



Yeah I think its the hair... Might be the moobs too, not trying to be horrible, I got a fine pair myself. 

Hasn't happened to me yet.. Boots, jeans and stubble, I'd make a very unappetizing lady. :really sad:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ACTUALLY, it happens to me ALL the time, and it pisses me off. Mostly since I grew my hair out.
> 
> Tell me..
> 
> ...



I think its just the hair really, maybe the chest too, but it's gotta be the hair. I think you're facial features are too masculine to be considered androgynous.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I think its just the hair really, maybe the chest too, but it's gotta be the hair. I think you're facial features are too masculine to be considered androgynous.



Hmm... I've met a number of women with facial features like that, and they all came across as 'horsy' or 'mannish'. So I'd vote for 'androgynous' maybe, masculine maybe.

The thing is, human features come in a range, and 'conventionally masculine' and 'conventionally feminine' are based on culture and society. Much depends on your background. The only sure way to be taken for masculine is to grow your facial hair....


----------



## stldpn (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be honest with sir. Fat has a tendency to do a lot of things to guys. Unfortunately, One of things it does do is make a few of your features less typically masculine. You know that weight can actually change the texture and growth of your hair? Men who have been obese since childhood may actually have less body hair. Long hair can make the big butt and moobs a bit confusing to someone who's not really paying attention. Luckily there are plenty of girls here and irl who are totally into that look. It's annoying I'm sure, but it happens and it's nothing to be ashamed of. Men should be judged on action, not appearance.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol i had this so many times, when i was a cab driver... o.o

Especially elderly people were like ... sorry madam or whatever ..
One even asked me why i was still working cuzz she tought i was pregnant ..

really.... -_-'


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

Why is it that when skinny guys are androgynous it's considered sexy. I'm thinking of Prince and all those young skinny goth actors. But when a fat guy is androgynous it's somehow an abomination? I call foul! 

I know there are plenty of FFA's who like meso-endomorphs like the "ex football player fat guy" type. You know, fat but broad shouldered and muscular. I rarely hear FFA's praise the fat squishy guys. What's up with that?


----------



## Zowie (Mar 29, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I know there are plenty of FFA's who like meso-endomorphs like the "ex football player fat guy" type. You know, fat but broad shouldered and muscular. I rarely hear FFA's praise the fat squishy guys. What's up with that?



Tons of girls here love fat squishy guys, so no worries there!

However, I still don't see how one can mistake a guy for a woman. But it is making me look a lot closer to people before I start talking now.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Tons of girls here love fat squishy guys, so no worries there!


 
I am very broad shouldered and muscular, with narrow hips, plus I have a deep bass voice, so no worries for myself.

I'm just struck by the contradiction about meterosexuality/adrogyny, which apparently is only for thin guys.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 30, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I am very broad shouldered and muscular, with narrow hips, plus I have a deep bass voice, so no worries for myself.
> 
> I'm just struck by the contradiction about meterosexuality/adrogyny, which apparently is only for thin guys.



There are definitely those who like them though. I've been told the ladies even sort of have a code word for guys who have big squishy tushies. They sometimes call them "girl butts"....


----------

